# From: Ipswich Brew Club?



## bigandhairy (17/6/11)

Hi all, 

Is there an Ipswich brew club? I'd love to be able to get to babbs but at this stage work and family life wouldnt allow me to make the trek to Holland Park. I'd like to mingle with like minded brewers but really would like to do it with minimal travel, maybe i'm just lazy . Anyone know of an Ippy brew club?

b a h


----------



## WSC (17/6/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there an Ipswich brew club? I'd love to be able to get to babbs but at this stage work and family life wouldnt allow me to make the trek to Holland Park. I'd like to mingle with like minded brewers but really would like to do it with minimal travel, maybe i'm just lazy . Anyone know of an Ippy brew club?
> 
> b a h


There isn't one at the moment.

I know there has been some talk about a catch. The Yamanto tavern is keen to help out with a venue and the brewers choice across the road is keen to see it happen.

Once a month would be good it just needs to be organised.


----------



## bigandhairy (17/6/11)

WSC said:


> There isn't one at the moment.
> 
> I know there has been some talk about a catch. The Yamanto tavern is keen to help out with a venue and the brewers choice across the road is keen to see it happen.
> 
> Once a month would be good it just needs to be organised.


Sounds good, kinda 'watch this space' i guess :icon_cheers: Thanks wsc, hopefully it'll happen soon. 

b a h


----------



## pike1973 (17/6/11)

I would also be keen to join an ipswich brew club for pretty much the same reasons as ,b a h , and theYamanto tavern sounds like a great place. I know there are a few more people that live in and around the Swich so it could be a really happening thing.


----------



## melvy (17/6/11)

I'd be keen as well.


----------



## bigandhairy (17/6/11)

melvy said:


> I'd be keen as well.


Cool, hopefully this might gather some momentum. Stay tuned, fingers crossed anyway

b a h


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/11)

I'm also a member of PUBS (Pine Rivers) and it's a totally different type of club to BABBs with more of an emphasis on brew days at members' homes, outings etc which are far easier to run if the members all live within 25 mins drive of one another. I'm sure an Ipswich club would also develop its own more "down home" style as well.


----------



## bigandhairy (17/6/11)

BribieG said:


> I'm also a member of PUBS (Pine Rivers) and it's a totally different type of club to BABBs with more of an emphasis on brew days at members' homes, outings etc which are far easier to run if the members all live within 25 mins drive of one another. I'm sure an Ipswich club would also develop its own more "down home" style as well.


Sounds great bribie, would be great to be a part of i reckon. 

b a h


----------



## kalbarluke (18/6/11)

I'd be keen and I know one or two others. We live about half hour drive away but it would be good to be a part of.


----------



## bonj (18/6/11)

A once a month get together at yamanto tavern sounds good to me. There is a group of 5 of us that carpool in to BABBs every month, but with 5 of us, we already have a full car.

We've just started getting a beer night off the ground too... We call ourselves the Premier Ipswich Mash Proponents (PIMPs), but we are not a club, just a group that enjoy getting together for a beer. If there is a good amount of interest, Yamanto Tavern may become the venue of choice. As Wade said, the manager and owner are happy for us to bring our own samples along.


----------



## WSC (18/6/11)

There is going to be a pale ale tasting night on July 13 at the tavern.

More details to follow but that could be a could start.

People can bring their own beers and have a chat afterwards.

Maybe?


----------



## winkle (18/6/11)

Bonj said:


> A once a month get together at yamanto tavern sounds good to me. There is a group of 5 of us that carpool in to BABBs every month, but with 5 of us, we already have a full car.
> 
> We've just started getting a beer night off the ground too... We call ourselves the Premier Ipswich Mash Proponents (PIMPs), but we are not a club, just a group that enjoy getting together for a beer. If there is a good amount of interest, Yamanto Tavern may become the venue of choice. As Wade said, the manager and owner are happy for us to bring our own samples along.


Da PIMPS is good name Bonj, I raise glass of stoli to success.


----------



## browndog (19/6/11)

Let's do it. PMs sent.

-Browndog


----------



## winkle (19/6/11)

That will be a very long drive for Bribie


----------



## X the Eliminator (19/6/11)

I'm in too. Lets get this happening.


----------



## Howlingdog (19/6/11)

X the Eliminator said:


> I'm in too. Lets get this happening.



Best of luck you brewers, Browbdog I hope you get it going. We need more clubs in Qld.

HD


----------



## bconnery (19/6/11)

winkle said:


> That will be a very long drive for Bribie


I guess +1 is the AHB equivalent of the Like button?
Whatever the case...


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/11)

I've been to Ipswich twice, (first and last time)



h34r: 


 



My contribution was to illustrate that local clubs can be great meet-up occasions in different ways to the main SEQ-wide club.


----------



## ashley_leask (20/6/11)

I'd be keen on this too. Was also looking at getting along to BABBs, and may still if there's more folks interested in a car pool.


----------



## The Scientist (20/6/11)

BribieG said:


> I've been to Ipswich twice, (first and last time)



Well that sounds like a perfect reason to start a club here in Ipmy  

With browndog and myself looks like we would have the best brewers in the state, QABC dosen't lie  

I'd be keen to put a reasonable amount of effort into getting a club off the ground.

The Y-bar would be a great venue if we can make it happen. There is a brewers choice just across the road, surely we could scope some sponsorship too?

Keep the ideas coming PIMPs.

:super:


----------



## wicks (20/6/11)

I'm a lurker around here but would be keen to go along to an ipswich brew club if one gets up and running.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/11)

With Pine Rivers and Ipswich about equidistant from the CBD we could eventually have a rail day and hit a park somewhere for a PUBS PIMPS picnic and get arrested :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WSC (28/6/11)

I just posted the details about the event at Yamanto Tavern in the retail threads sections.

Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## dougsbrew (28/6/11)

wicks said:


> I'm a lurker around here but would be keen to go along to an ipswich brew club if one gets up and running.




welcome to ahb wicks, however i was i little worried when you opend your first post with 'im a lurker' h34r:


----------



## Bretto77 (30/6/11)

Hi all,
I'd been keen to be involved and we Boonah boys will see if we can get a car pool happening. We were going to start a Boonah Regional club. Luke on here floated the name BRALE (Boonah Regional Ale and Lager Enthusiasts), but heck might just be easier to get in with the Ipswich boys. AG brewers in Boonah are few and far between at this stage.

Unfortunately I'll won't be able to make the 13th of July as I'll be on a sea kayaking trip around Fraser Island at that time. I know Luke is keen to come though. 

Cheers
Brett



The Scientist said:


> Well that sounds like a perfect reason to start a club here in Ipmy
> 
> With browndog and myself looks like we would have the best brewers in the state, QABC dosen't lie
> 
> ...


----------



## bonj (30/6/11)

Good on ya Bretto... We could certainly use your hop growing expertise!



Bretto77 said:


> Hi all,
> I'd been keen to be involved and we Boonah boys will see if we can get a car pool happening. We were going to start a Boonah Regional club. Luke on here floated the name BRALE (Boonah Regional Ale and Lager Enthusiasts), but heck might just be easier to get in with the Ipswich boys. AG brewers in Boonah are few and far between at this stage.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll won't be able to make the 13th of July as I'll be on a sea kayaking trip around Fraser Island at that time. I know Luke is keen to come though.
> ...


----------



## Brenn Gunn (2/7/11)

I have only been brewing for the last 10 months and am just starting to brew a few mini-mash.. I would love to join in such a club to hopefully gain more experience.


----------



## browndog (2/7/11)

Brenn Gunn said:


> I have only been brewing for the last 10 months and am just starting to brew a few mini-mash.. I would love to join in such a club to hopefully gain more experience.




Excellent BG, turn up on the 13th make yourself known, the more the better!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bigandhairy (2/7/11)

Looking forward to the yamanto tavern night, booked my seat yesterday. 

bah


----------



## WSC (9/7/11)

Not long now!

See you guys there, hopefully this will be the start of a great new brew club!


----------



## Brenn Gunn (12/7/11)

My boss booked me in for night works from tonite (Tuesday) through to Saturday... Bugga,, can't make it Wednesday. Hopefully next time.


----------



## browndog (19/7/11)

Update, we are having our first get together on the 2nd of August at 7:30pm at the Yamanto Tavern. Mainly just to get to know everyone and I'll bring a questionaire for all to fill out to get an idea of the kind of club we want. Peter, the Manager has given his blessing for us to bring our home brewed beer along so don't be shy, if it's great, show it off, and if it isn't bring it and find out why. 

looking forward to meeting everyone

Browndog


----------



## WSC (19/7/11)

Nice one Tony.

Hope to see a few people get along.


----------



## The Scientist (20/7/11)

Not sure if its been thought of but it would be good if we could put a flyer about the event in the Brewers Choice across the street from the Y-bar. Might be able to to muster some more interest from perspective brewers of the local area.

Hope to see lots a fellow brewers and craft beer enthusiasts at this event on the 2nd Aug.

Cheers,

Liam


----------



## winkle (20/7/11)

The Scientist said:


> Not sure if its been thought of but it would be good if we could put a flyer about the event in the Brewers Choice across the street from the Y-bar. Might be able to to muster some more interest from perspective brewers of the local area.
> 
> Hope to see lots a fellow brewers and craft beer enthusiasts at this event on the 2nd Aug.
> 
> ...



Ask if you can stick it on the fridge (even I'd see it then :icon_cheers: ).


----------



## bigandhairy (20/7/11)

Sweet, see you's all there. Tony, any idea on rough numbers?

OT tony, i should be able to get some organic blood limes which are more or less related to finger limes from what i can gather. They're in a punnet like a strawberry punnet. Each little lime is about as big as the tip of your middle finger to the first knuckle. How many punnets you reckon you need for that hef?

bah


----------



## ashley_leask (21/7/11)

I'll be away that week, but will hopefully be at the next one.


----------



## melvy (21/7/11)

Sounds great! I'll be there. Just need to sort transport. I'm at Tivoli so if anyone's nearby or on the way, maybe we can share a cab. Let me know if you're keen. 

Cheers 
Melvy


----------



## ashley_leask (21/7/11)

melvy said:


> Sounds great! I'll be there. Just need to sort transport. I'm at Tivoli so if anyone's nearby or on the way, maybe we can share a cab. Let me know if you're keen.
> 
> Cheers
> Melvy



I'm at Chuwar so maybe we can carpool to the next one.


----------



## mgill (21/7/11)

Would love to come along, hopefully will see you guys there... if you don't mind another gate crasher.


----------



## browndog (21/7/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Sweet, see you's all there. Tony, any idea on rough numbers?
> 
> OT tony, i should be able to get some organic blood limes which are more or less related to finger limes from what i can gather. They're in a punnet like a strawberry punnet. Each little lime is about as big as the tip of your middle finger to the first knuckle. How many punnets you reckon you need for that hef?
> 
> bah




Well ATM we have about a dozen give or take. I reckon that is a good number to start off with and get some direction on where we want to go a as a club. Once we decide on that we can push for members.


----------



## browndog (21/7/11)

mgill said:


> Would love to come along, hopefully will see you guys there... if you don't mind another gate crasher.



Mate, you better come or I'll send Pisasale round to sort you out.

-Browndog


----------



## pike1973 (21/7/11)

I'll be there it should be great.Can't wait to meet more brewers that are into beer as much as I am.


----------



## clarkey7 (21/7/11)

pike1973 said:


> I'll be there it should be great.Can't wait to meet more brewers that are into beer as much as I am.


Be careful what you wish for Pike :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC (21/7/11)

This is shaping up to be a great start to a club!

See you all there.


----------



## mgill (21/7/11)

browndog said:


> Mate, you better come or I'll send Pisasale round to sort you out.
> 
> -Browndog




better yet, invite him along and see if he will provide any funding!!! In the community spirit of course.


Did anyone drop an information sheet into brewers choice about? I was in there the other week and they had an info sheet on the beer night held recently at the yamanto on the front counter so I don't think they would have any issue with it... after all it is good for there business.


----------



## melvy (22/7/11)

Another Ash said:


> I'm at Chuwar so maybe we can carpool to the next one.



Sounds great Ash.


----------



## Brenn Gunn (27/7/11)

I DO know that they are excited at the Wacol Brewer's Choice about this


----------



## bigandhairy (1/8/11)

browndog said:


> Update, we are having our first get together on the 2nd of August at 7:30pm at the Yamanto Tavern. Mainly just to get to know everyone and I'll bring a questionaire for all to fill out to get an idea of the kind of club we want. Peter, the Manager has given his blessing for us to bring our home brewed beer along so don't be shy, if it's great, show it off, and if it isn't bring it and find out why.
> 
> looking forward to meeting everyone
> 
> Browndog



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Don't forget guys. See youse all there!!!

bah


----------



## pike1973 (1/8/11)

How many beers should I bring and should they be chilled?
Thanks Adz


----------



## WSC (1/8/11)

pike1973 said:


> How many beers should I bring and should they be chilled?
> Thanks Adz



I would def bring them cold, not sure how many though.


----------



## bigandhairy (2/8/11)

I'm bringing 2 tallies, mainly cos thats all I've got that resembles worthwhile bringing  .

bah


----------



## WSC (2/8/11)

Not sure if I'll make it tonight. I'm hoping to, but see how I go.


----------



## browndog (3/8/11)

Well, last night was great with 16 people turning up to share some of their beers and discuss all things brewing. A questionaire was filled out and at the next meeting we will go over the results. The next meeting has been scheduled for Tuesday 6th September at 7:30pm.

see you there

Browndog


----------



## Paul H (3/8/11)

Does the new club have a name? How about Ipswich Brewing Society or "I.B.S"  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bonj (3/8/11)

browndog said:


> Well, last night was great with 16 people turning up to share some of their beers and discuss all things brewing. A questionaire was filled out and at the next meeting we will go over the results. The next meeting has been scheduled for Tuesday 6th September at 7:30pm.
> 
> see you there
> 
> Browndog


Was a good night with a great bunch of brewers. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## bigandhairy (3/8/11)

yep, was my virginal attendance to any such group related to brewing and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next meeting too. I come from Karalee so would be good to hook up a car pool along the way with a rotating designated driver if anyones interested.

bah


----------



## kalbarluke (3/8/11)

Yes, it was a fun night. There were some really nice brews and a great bunch of blokes. It's amazing how time flies when you're talking about brewing to people who listen, understand and respond (unlike most/all my megaswill mates).


----------



## melvy (3/8/11)

bigandhairy said:


> yep, was my virginal attendance to any such group related to brewing and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Looking forward to the next meeting too. I come from Karalee so would be good to hook up a car pool along the way with a rotating designated driver if anyones interested.
> 
> bah




Yep, great night at a great venue. So many good beers. Looking forward to the next one. 

bah, I'm at Tivoli and would definitely be keen for a car pool. Another Ash is at Chuwar and mentioned he'd be keen too.

Cheers
melvy


----------



## bigandhairy (3/8/11)

melvy said:


> Yep, great night at a great venue. So many good beers. Looking forward to the next one.
> 
> bah, I'm at Tivoli and would definitely be keen for a car pool. Another Ash is at Chuwar and mentioned he'd be keen too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan for sure. We talk before the next meeting to sort out. 

bah


----------



## WSC (3/8/11)

Looks like I missed a great night.

Stupid flu and work kept me away.

Any of you going to the next tasting on Aug 17th?


----------



## ashley_leask (26/8/11)

Any news on Meeting #2?


----------



## bonj (26/8/11)

Another Ash said:


> Any news on Meeting #2?


Tuesday 6th September (every 1st Tuesday). :beer:


----------



## bigandhairy (5/9/11)

Hi guys, 

Dont forget tomorrow nights our second meeting. See youse all there. Any Karalle/Barellan Point brewers interested in car pooling with rotating designated driver?

bah


----------



## ashley_leask (6/9/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Dont forget tomorrow nights our second meeting. See youse all there. Any Karalle/Barellan Point brewers interested in car pooling with rotating designated driver?
> 
> bah



I'm in Chuwar, car pool would be great. I'll PM you my number.

Assuming there's no problem with bringing our own samples to the YT?


----------



## bonj (10/9/11)

Another Ash said:


> I'm in Chuwar, car pool would be great. I'll PM you my number.
> 
> Assuming there's no problem with bringing our own samples to the YT?


Good to see you all there. Ash, your oktoberfest was a cracker!

I have started up the mailing list and have added all the addresses from Tony's questionnaire sheet, so if you filled one out, and haven't had any emails from the list yet, please check your spam folder. If they still cannot be found, please contact me. The emails will come from the bigfathooker.com domain (so could very well end up in your spam filter!!  )

Hope to see you on the mailing list soon, and at the next meeting!


----------



## jimbeam29 (20/9/11)

Hey I was unable to attend the last meeting due to a clash with our staff meetings  Any chance of changing it to the second Tuesday of the month??

Also any news on the next brewers night at the Yamanto Tavern??

Cheers, Jimmy


----------



## bonj (20/9/11)

jimmy2 said:


> Hey I was unable to attend the last meeting due to a clash with our staff meetings  Any chance of changing it to the second Tuesday of the month??
> 
> Also any news on the next brewers night at the Yamanto Tavern??
> 
> Cheers, Jimmy


We discussed this at the meeting, and the decision we came up with was to keep the existing date, but talk to David about changing his staff meetings. He seemed really keen to support the new club, and had quite a few Brewer's Choice staff at the first meeting. We thought it strange that even for that one night, he wouldn't budge on the staff meeting. We will have to talk to David and come up with a compromise as we weren't even aware of the staff meetings, and they weren't brought up at the first meeting, so we assumed we were okay.


----------



## ashley_leask (20/9/11)

Bonj said:


> Good to see you all there. Ash, your oktoberfest was a cracker!
> 
> I have started up the mailing list and have added all the addresses from Tony's questionnaire sheet, so if you filled one out, and haven't had any emails from the list yet, please check your spam folder. If they still cannot be found, please contact me. The emails will come from the bigfathooker.com domain (so could very well end up in your spam filter!!  )
> 
> Hope to see you on the mailing list soon, and at the next meeting!



Thanks, appreciate it. Have to confess I was a bit nervous about how my beers would be received. I think we have the makings of a great club, and looking forward to more meetings and events.


----------



## RyanBotla (5/10/11)

Good meeting last night. One thing I wanted to suggest was that we ask for a sub forum on here, just an idea.

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## kalbarluke (5/10/11)

unfortunately I couldn't make it last night. Will try to get to next one (Melbourne Cup day). Anyone going to the Queensland Home Brew conference?


----------



## Hambone (24/9/17)

Hey folks is this still a going concern?
Cheers Hamo


----------



## Adrianc5 (6/12/17)

Hambone said:


> Hey folks is this still a going concern?
> Cheers Hamo


Hey Hamo,
late reply, but yes the IBU is still going - meetings are now at Tap'd (PA Hotel in Booval) on the 1st Thursday of the month around 7pm. I can PM you some more details if you're interested in heading along.


----------



## Hambone (6/12/17)

Adrianc5 said:


> Hey Hamo,
> late reply, but yes the IBU is still going - meetings are now at Tap'd (PA Hotel in Booval) on the 1st Thursday of the month around 7pm. I can PM you some more details if you're interested in heading along.


Yes thanks mate. Definitely interested in coming along. Especially at Tap"d. Cheers Hamo


----------

